# Quick Unlock for Parental controls.



## dsheli (Jul 15, 2008)

Guys is there a quick unlock (Like a Red, Green, Yellow, Blue Button) that I can press to unlock parental controls for 4 hours? It would be allot quicker then having to go to menu, parental controls and then entering the code. I would rather like to just be able to press one button and be able to unlock our tv. We don't like are third room mate so we only let him watch cartoon network, Disney and Nickelodeon.Haha


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Being able to push ONLY 1 button would defeat the purpose of the parental controls would it not?

You could: Menu->Parental->Unlock 4 hours->passcode
or
Blue Button. (not really)

:nono2:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hmmm............. :scratch:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dsheli said:


> Guys is there a quick unlock (Like a Red, Green, Yellow, Blue Button) that I can press to unlock parental controls for 4 hours? It would be allot quicker then having to go to menu, parental controls and then entering the code. I would rather like to just be able to press one button and be able to unlock our tv. We don't like are third room mate so we only let him watch cartoon network, Disney and Nickelodeon.Haha


Simple answer...NO


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

if you had a programmable remote you could (I think) set up a macro to get you to the pass code entry with 1 push, but you would still need to enter the code.
otherwise, as others have said, its a useless feature if 1 button unlocks it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

There is no need to go through the menu for this.

Just tune to channel you want to watch, you will be asked if you want to unlock the channel for 4 hours - just hit select and enter in your code and you are good to go.




One button unlock would be kind of pointless.


----------

